# Humming/Buzzing from Speakers when connected to TV



## TyDeL (Jul 8, 2012)

Greetings guys! Hate for my first post on these forums to be a cry for help, but I've been google searching for days and not really getting anywhere on this problem, hoping that asking my question directly might get me somewhere.

I've wanted to make baby-steps towards a Home Theater setup, I recently purchased a car and made a big move, but I couldn't stand watching movies with just my TV speakers, so I bought a well reviewed pair of speakers to connect directly to my tv for the time being.

*SETUP:*

AudioEngine 5+ 2.0 Speakers connected directly to the TV's audio out via Red/White audio cables. I'm watching Blu Ray's and Netflix through my PS3 which is connected to the TV through an HDMI. TV is a 6ish year old Toshiba LCD.

The speakers are self powered, all 3 pieces of equipment are 2-prong plugs going into a Monster Power Strip plugged into the wall.​
I feel like this is about as simple of a setup as you can get, but the steady humming noise is so distracting when viewing that I had to disconnect the speakers. I tried various sound settings, TV speakers on and off, TV volume low, Speaker volume high, etc. No real noticeable difference. As soon as the TV comes on, the speakers start humming.

Connecting a MP3 player directly to the speakers results in crystal clear, glorious sound without the hum, it's definitely coming from the TV.

Every Google Search I've done comes to Ground Loop issues, which I'm pretty sure isn't what I'm experiencing. Never the less I tried out this In-Line noise-reduction module with a built in Ground to see if it helped It made the humming even worse.

Hope someone has some ideas what I can try next. Better shielded cables? Do I need to purchase a Receiver or DAC?

Thanks a ton in advance for any help, please save me from my TV speakers.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tyler, do you have a cable box hooked up to the tv??? Do you have cable tv coax cable direct into the tv? The cable tv feed seems to be the most common cause but if not then yeah it sounds like your tv is the source.


----------



## TyDeL (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry meant to mention that since I read that most common problem is the Cable Box. The answer is no. It's just my PS3 into my TV, TV out to my Speakers. The fact that it's such a simple setup is what's bothering me. That and how badly I actually want to hear halfway decent sound from my movies.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Only other thing I would try is bypassing that monster power strip. If you eliminate everything else then yeah its your tv and you might want to start feeding the speakers directly. Otherwise you get to start spending money on a source selector.


----------



## TyDeL (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, I feel kind of dumb in retrospect that I didn't try something as simple as that when I was going crazy with cord-testing. I guess with all of the guides out there suggesting to route everything through one outlet to eliminate grounds, it never occurred to me to try the opposite.

Thanks so much for your time, you spared my sanity!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad thats all it was


----------

